# pick your weapon



## newbie222 (Jun 14, 2006)

which gun would you GLADLY lay your life on??


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Out of ONLY those 4 - the USP followed by the Beretta 92 second.

Now, I like the USP compact better than the fullsize (I have have both, and sold a Beretta 92FS, which I had for 8 years, to buy the compact USP I have)


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Cannot answer. Haven't extensively used any of these guns. Would have to own and use any gun before I would trust my life to it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I have shot an XD 9mm, and liked it - But, he put .40, and am not a fan of the .40 cartridge personally. I prefer 9mm and think it is adequate. 

One day I may get a 9mm XD, but if all 4 guns were on a table and someone offered me one, the XD would probably be my 3rd choice IF it were 9mm...


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

H&K for me.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Vote for nunnatheabove....Ive carried a 1911 waaaaaaaaaay too long to change :?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

I would have to choose the M9.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

HK :-D


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Of those choices, I would go with the XD, although like Shipwreck, I prefer 9mm to .40.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I have only owned the Beretta 92 and the baby eagle but those are all great guns and if It passed my torture test and I liked it I would trust my life with any of them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

I don't see a Beretta 93 on the list. :-D :-D


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

USP - in .45 of course!!!! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Where's my latest "gotta' have" gun...........P7M8? :smt106


----------



## Destro (May 9, 2006)

None of the above, I would carry in this order any 1911, any revolver, any glock.


----------



## Reliable (May 7, 2006)

What? No choice for Sig!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

He lives in another country. Maybe that is why he only has those choices available to him - so, help the guy out and give your choice of only those 4 as he asked.... :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

none of the above


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> He lives in another country. Maybe that is why he only has those choices available to him - so, help the guy out and give your choice of only those 4 as he asked.... :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


I did, out of the choices he gave us I picked the Beretta 92. My choice in the real world is my 1911 in 45ACP.


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

ok i prefer my ruger p90 (suprise suprise suprise) but of the 4 listed i would take the hk if i could afford it...lol

danny


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

*A voice of sanity in a world full of lunatics....*



2400 said:


> Shipwreck said:
> 
> 
> > He lives in another country. Maybe that is why he only has those choices available to him - so, help the guy out and give your choice of only those 4 as he asked.... :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D
> ...


*M1911A1.... :-D *


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: A voice of sanity in a world full of lunatics....*



Dustoff '68 said:


> 2400 said:
> 
> 
> > Shipwreck said:
> ...


Man, U guys can't read, can U? :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Idnt READ onna dem 'burgs in onna dem countries in da midleeast :watching: :reading:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: A voice of sanity in a world full of lunatics....*



Shipwreck said:


> Dustoff '68 said:
> 
> 
> > 2400 said:
> ...


Eye kan reed, kan ewe? :-D  :-D  :-D  :-D


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Gotta give my vote to the XD-40 since it is my carry gun.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Gladly? None of them.

I only have experience with the Beretta. Wouldn't be my first choice... or second.. or third, well you get the point.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Out of just those? I'm going with the HK USP with the XD-40 second.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

Yes the XD....but I carry the .45 the only way to go!


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

All for the USP, make mine a .40


----------



## poncaguy (May 7, 2006)

Xd 40


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

Beretta 92.
9mm ammo is available the world over and mags and parts should be too!!


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

scooter said:


> Vote for nunnatheabove....Ive carried a 1911 waaaaaaaaaay too long to change :?


+1 million. I prefer a 1911 in .45 acp. I'll trust my life to 9 rnds of manstopper versus 14 or 15 of 9mm. Although, out of these I picked the XD 40.


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

I had an xd-40 for about 2 weeks and got rid of it im just not a 40 guy. Now that being said i have a xd-45 that i trust completly.


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

I don't own any of the four guns mentioned, personally. However, I've shot them all and prefer the USP if I had to pick one.


----------



## One (Dec 2, 2006)

chose jericho 941 but really a 945


----------



## HannibalTheCrow (Nov 22, 2006)

The one that puts the BG to sleep the quickest!

Actually, the one that feels the best and shoots the straightest!


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

right now the springfield but when xmas day comes the HK USP 45


----------



## clic2323 (Nov 26, 2006)

I would go with the H&K the qualty and reliabilty is unmatched and i like there SMGs


----------



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

You need a bigger list to pick from.I would not pick one from that list.


----------



## poncaguy (May 7, 2006)

Had a XD 40, got rid of it..my pistols are Rugers, P90,P95 and P345. Have a Glock 22 40/357 Sig too.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

stetson said:


> You need a bigger list to pick from.I would not pick one from that list.


\

I think the guy who posted that was down in Central America or somewhere near there - and, that was his only choice of guns... If memory serves me correctly...


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I love my 92. Though, I believe you can get an XD40 in SC, and it comes with a holster and is cheaper. I have an XD45 and it gets the job done. But, if I HAD to get rid of all my pistols except one, I'd be keeping the 92.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i'm with you on the 92. of all the handguns i've ever owned, the 92FS is the only one to fire EVERY time. i can and have trusted my life with no other.


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*XD works for me*

I'd go with the XD any day. Preferably in a .45, but I don't see anything wrong with .40. Most of the complaints are about ammo cost rather than anything else. Ammo for the .40 is more than 9MM, but about the same as .45. I would tend to believe the .40 has a tad more stopping power than 9MM, but I wouln't bank on it being significant.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

XD 40 of these choices,everyone knows i carry a 239 sig in 9mm


----------



## czguner (Oct 5, 2006)

I have used the M9 Beretta in Iraq w/no problems.
I love the XD series, and never have had any problems with mine, and that's what I voted for....but I hate .40.
The HK is nice, but their trigger is like chewing on tin-foil.
No experience with the Jericho.


----------



## poncaguy (May 7, 2006)

I just got a XD Tactical 9mm, so I would go with the XD40...........very accurate pistols.........


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Beretta---easy to shoot + familiar with weapon. M9 in the safe.:mrgreen:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

newbie222 said:


> which gun would you GLADLY lay your life on??


If you mean "Gladly" risk my life with the answer is none. If you "Gladly" run around looking for a gunfight you need help.

If a gunfight was to find me I would gladly use the one I have at the moment. If I don't have one I will gladly accept a brick or whatever is handy.

:smt1099


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Take the XD 40 and trade it for a .45... lol


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

HK USP .45 I have one, I seldom carry it but it is a joy to shoot.
Keep in mind that any of these quality firearms will do fine. The weapon is your mind, the gun is simply a tool.


----------



## Wizard1500 (Sep 25, 2007)

Of those 4, the USP, but I much prefer a Sig.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> But, he put .40, and am not a fan of the .40 cartridge personally. I prefer 9mm and think it is adequate.


Just curious as to what your reservations are with the 40 S&W??


----------



## Wizard1500 (Sep 25, 2007)

TerryP said:


> Just curious as to what your reservations are with the 40 S&W??


I'm curious too. Personally, I like the 40 S&W...speed of the 9mm and knock down of the 45 ACP. JMHO.


----------



## mvslay (May 6, 2007)

I would choose the XD. But I'd have to go with a .45 acp. I like the Berretta. But I'm a power over capacity guy.

I am not familiar with the HK or the DE.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't like any of the choices.
I think there are better choices out there than these


----------



## sawnicxs (Oct 13, 2007)

HK usp all the way for me!


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

sawnicxs said:


> HK usp all the way for me!


I'll up you 1. Make it a USP compact


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Out of that list the only one I have shot is the baby desert eagle and the Beretta. I'd have to g with the baby desert eagle:watching:


----------



## Bastet (Dec 31, 2006)

Beretta 92FS


----------



## glockman19 (Sep 1, 2007)

To me it depends on caliber. in a 9mm I prefer a Glock 17/19/26. In a .40 a HK or Sig. The poll has different calibers so I'd have to go with the Beretta in 9mm and the USP in .40 but I prefer the P2000, P226 & p229


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

Of the 4 listed I would have to choose the XD40 because of the reliability and accuracy of my XD45. The 40, though not my favorite caliber, would put me closer to my beloved 45acp.

tex


----------



## sbc_pd10 (Dec 13, 2007)

If I had to choose one of those it would be the H&K but none are my preferred choice.


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

H&K, if I could afford it.


----------



## Out West (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry, but my reaction is *none of the above*. Plenty of others that I would pick before any on the list above. Thank God we all have a choice in this country.

Out West


----------



## doodle (Nov 17, 2007)

*Xd40*

XD40. Because I have one. I'd don't have a problem with the 40cal. I have never had a bot, bounced off target. It punches paper real good.


----------



## Ky_Shooter (Dec 19, 2007)

None of the above. My carry tools are a Colt Officers, Para LTC. I recently bought a Browning Pro 40 that carries well but I've not shot it enough to want to put it in my rotation. I use a 40VE Sigma as my truck gun.:smt1099


----------



## Randall Donahoo (Nov 2, 2007)

I voted for the HK, but I don't really know why. I haven't shot any of these specific guns, so preference for me is only guess work. Based on reputations of these guns, I'd probably trust the one that I was given opportunity to practice with.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Have shot the HK, 92 and XD. I think the XD is the best all around choice, especially is price is factored into the equation. I love my XD 40 tactical. It is my favorite pistol by far. The only thing that shoots better in my collection is my S&W model 19.

Also have:
S&W Sigma 40
Springfield 1911
Sig 229 40
Browning Buckmark
Beretta 96
Ruger SP 101
Bersa 380
Kel Tec 380


----------



## zippo9 (Aug 20, 2007)

M9 for me..


----------



## Capt. Mike (Dec 31, 2007)

I'd go with the XD but I don't care for 40 cal. I do however love all three of my XDs in 45. Never used a HK but I hear their awsome.


----------



## kimber.45 (Dec 31, 2007)

i did not vote because i would not trust my life on those guns


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

This is a hard question to answer as all are good guns. I am more familiar with Beretta, but S'field is a well known, well made gun also. I chose the XD, but for a gun that I would lay my life on it has to be my Tressitu TZ99, which is patterned after but improved upon, the Sig 228.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*I voted for the XD*

what's wrong with 40 cal?
More stopping power right? Or do you guys not like the droopier balistic profile?

I think this may be the start of another poll topic though...


----------



## mvslay (May 6, 2007)

Benzbuilder said:


> +1 million. I prefer a 1911 in .45 acp. I'll trust my life to 9 rnds of manstopper versus 14 or 15 of 9mm. Although, out of these I picked the XD 40.


I carried my CZ 75B before I could really shoot because I thought I needed the extra rounds.

Many of thousands of rounds later I've come to a couple of conclusions.

1. my Kimber Ultra Carry II is by far my most accurate pistol I own.

2. Should I need to use my pistol for self defense I plan to shoot the assailant not shoot at them. So I really don't need enough rounds to carry on a fire fight.

3. If you really need to resort to a pistol for self defense it's really unlikey you'll need a bullet hose to lay down suppresive fire with. Cops who chase criminal need larger capacity weapons. Those interested in self defense don't necessarily IMHO. To me accuracy, ease of carry (something I'll actually have if I need it) , ease of presentation, and confidence in function (not just will it go bang, but am I confident enough to carry in the ready).

Of those on your list I've only shot the XD. To me the slide and frame were a bit wide. I'd be hesitant to carry it concealed. I know the 1911 is not on your list but you will see it often because IMHO it meets the criteria in point 3.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

P97 said:


> Cannot answer. Haven't extensively used any of these guns. Would have to own and use any gun before I would trust my life to it.


Ditto!


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

You need more options.

My choice ia a 1911 .45ACP, followed by a metal framed .40S&W....


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

I have shot and loved the hk usp 40 in a compact so that would definitly be my choice but all the guns listed are extremely reliable and i would carry any of them with the doubt of posible failure


----------



## polyguy (May 4, 2007)

Slide that 941 model out for poly semi-compact and then use my vote lol.

Man, I need to just invite all of you guys down for a full mag of my Baby Eagle at the range. She would be more than happy to please you all.
I say the Baby Eagle for the simple facts: its reliable, super accurate, and light in weight. Its a very underrated pistol. Shoot one when/if you get the chance guys!


----------



## HogMan (Feb 2, 2008)

*XD 40​*


----------



## rj8806 (Dec 14, 2007)

E....none of the above. I have no experience with any of those choices. I would, however, rely on my S&W .45ACP model 4506-1 without hesitation.



Richard


----------



## camguy (Feb 8, 2008)

I haven't shot the others, but I do love my Beretta 92FS. It feels as if were born in my hand.


----------



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

None of the above.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Of the chices provided, the Beretta 92. I've owned one before though I couldn't get it to group like my SiG's. The others I've tried and not liked for one or more reasons.


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Out of the choices I had to go with the m9 too. It's a great gun and very fun to shoot but with my small frame I don't like carrying it. But hey what can I say I grew up on the leathel weapon and die hard movies :mrgreen:


----------



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

None of the above !! In the world of trapshooting it would be beretta
but not handguns,sorry. It's glock or springfield for me when it comes to ccw.


----------



## medicden (Sep 20, 2008)

h&k USP is the only one I would stake my life on.


----------



## alloy (Sep 8, 2008)

give me the beretta.
_
or a revolver_


----------



## Jump Boot (Jul 4, 2008)

I voted for the XD 40 because I do have a XD 40 compact. .It has been shooting great fo me without any failures and the 40 isn't hard for me to control in that platform.I feel the XD is a very good pistol but with that said,I went to a M&P9c for a smaller carry package and lower cost on ammo compared to the 40 cal. Although it isn't in your list,the M&P is another very fine pistol and the 9mm with good ammo is affective.


----------



## jwhisler (Oct 1, 2008)

I would have to go with the Springfield XD


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

I own a taurus copy of the Berreta 92. Never let me down. I don't have trigger time on the other models, 92 is it.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Beretta 92 FS*

The Beretta without hesitation. CCW a 96 now and have a 92. With Speer Gold Dots or Federal Hydrashok, totally at ease with the 92.


----------



## Linux3 (Nov 14, 2008)

I have to go with 'None of the above'.
I like the Kahr PM9. Small, easy to carry and still 9mm.
If you aint got it with you it's useless.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

None of those.


----------



## TcRoc (Mar 26, 2008)

USP,,Glock would be my second


----------



## Keech (Jan 9, 2007)

"which gun would you GLADLY lay your life on??"
I wouldn't GLADLY lay my life on any handgun, and I have only shot the H&K of the four listed.
I guess if I couldn't have a "black rifle" for distance or a shotgun for close quarters, then it would be a semi-auto that I have fired about 1 thousand rds through to make sure it's reliable. Modern calibers in 9mm +P+, 40 S&W .357 Sig and 45ACP would do the job if I did my part on hitting what I aimed at. H&K, Sig are my personal favorites and the FNPs are growing on me....
Keech :smt1099


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

06-14-2006 - This thread is over 2 years old and the OP hasn't logged in since: Last Activity: 07-30-2007


----------

